# Beer made with wine grape juice?



## Elizajean (Oct 31, 2017)

Has anyone made beer with wine grape juice? (Pino Grigio, Chardonney, Sauvignon Blanc, etc) 
If so, how did it turn out? Did you use a kit?
Thanks!


----------



## ricchezza (Nov 4, 2017)

I have used wine in beer making, sort of. I have soaked oak in cabernet sauvignon and then added that to a Belgian-style Tripel during bulk aging. Basically taking cues from the Allagash Curieux.

But, now that I have mentioned Allagash, their Victor and Victoria series are brewed using grape must. Something to look out for, if you’ve not already tried it.


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 5, 2017)

Braggots are meads made with the addition of grains and pyments are meads made with the addition of grapes. Have never tried a beer brewed with grape juice but if fruity beers are your thing I cannot see why this hybrid should be a monster...


----------



## Elmer (Nov 5, 2017)

DogFish Head & Captain Lawrence both have released commercial beers having used wine grapes.
I myself, Not a fan of most of them I have tried.

However there are sours and stouts that are aged in wine barrels that I have found to be very good.

I don’t thing ales and lagers are complemented by grapes.

Then again a light ale, with some white wine grapes and hopped with Nelson sauvin might not be horrific!


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm planning a kolsch with Nelson Sauvin this winter. I definitely get white wine notes from most kolsches and the Nelson hops. I now think I need to work in grapes in some manner. nder:


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Not sure how to edit, but that smilie above was an attempt at "ponder", but apparently "po" is spoken for. Haha. 

The Dogfish Head beer appears to use Muscat juice as part of the fermentables. I'd prefer to do that in lieu of just adding a finished wine since I imagine a beer yeast would result in a different profile than a wine yeast when converting the Muscat juice. I do have a pink Moscato kit that I could steal some juice from. If the pink coloring comes from the fpac, I could see how that might work... I think I'm on to something here.


----------



## Elizajean (Nov 8, 2017)

Redbird1 said:


> Not sure how to edit, but that smilie above was an attempt at "ponder", but apparently "po" is spoken for. Haha.
> 
> The Dogfish Head beer appears to use Muscat juice as part of the fermentables. I'd prefer to do that in lieu of just adding a finished wine since I imagine a beer yeast would result in a different profile than a wine yeast when converting the Muscat juice. I do have a pink Moscato kit that I could steal some juice from. If the pink coloring comes from the fpac, I could see how that might work... I think I'm on to something here.


I was thinking along those lines -- stealing juice from a wine kit (maybe just buy a 1 gallon kit). I don't make beer, but am putting all my ducks in a row to convince a friend of mine who does brew that this is something we could do as a joint effort and then, I will make a batch of wine for his wife. Let me know if you do this and how it goes. Thanks


----------



## Redbird1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Elizajean said:


> I was thinking along those lines -- stealing juice from a wine kit (maybe just buy a 1 gallon kit). I don't make beer, but am putting all my ducks in a row to convince a friend of mine who does brew that this is something we could do as a joint effort and then, I will make a batch of wine for his wife. Let me know if you do this and how it goes. Thanks


Will do. If I get the yeast and hops on Saturday, I might try to crank this out on Sunday. If not, I'll probably wait til after Thanksgiving. I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------

